# Ransom IT announces Auckland, New Zealand POP for KVM VPS



## Oliver (Nov 3, 2014)

Ransom IT is proud to announce an expansion into Auckland, New Zealand. We are now offering the same competitive range of KVM VPS plans available in Australia from our Auckland POP on the Vibe Communications network (AS45177). Our equipment is housed in an Auckland CBD (Queen Street) datacentre facility which will provide excellent latency into New Zealand and Pacific networks for local customers as well as a stable presence for international customers requiring a presence in New Zealand.

*For November only sign up for any KVM plan in New Zealand and if you select annual billing and use the promo code SWEETASAUCKLAND you can get 15% off!*

Auckland Looking Glass is running here: http://auckland-lg.ransomit.com.au/

On a separate note our OpenVZ services in Melbourne on the SoftLayer network are now connected with a 1gbit uplink by default at no added cost!


----------



## Francisco (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome!

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2014)

That is GREAT! Good to see some unique locations and not general expansion into an already saturated area!

EDIT: @wlanboy did a review of RansomIT on vpsBoard here:  and others chimed in as well. It appears to be a solid service with satisfied customers.

Best of luck with your business @Oliver


----------



## Oliver (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheers guys. MannDude that's how I see it as well.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 3, 2014)

really bad
 


traceroute to 163.47.21.11 (163.47.21.11), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 4  61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69)  71.951 ms  72.050 ms  72.177 ms
 5  41.subnet118-98-59.astinet.telkom.net.id (118.98.59.41)  92.743 ms  97.778 ms  92.942 ms
 6  * 42.subnet118-98-59.astinet.telkom.net.id (118.98.59.42)  81.651 ms *
 7  180.240.192.74 (180.240.192.74)  292.242 ms  292.361 ms  292.471 ms
 8  206.72.210.17 (206.72.210.17)  265.829 ms  288.005 ms  292.632 ms
 9  163.47.21.1 (163.47.21.1)  411.122 ms  411.266 ms  415.350 ms
10  163.47.21.11 (163.47.21.11)  415.495 ms !X  417.879 ms !X  404.714 ms !X
Oh my


traceroute to xxxxxx, 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1 163.47.21.1 (163.47.21.1) 0.208 ms 0.157 ms 0.192 ms
 2 xe-0-0-0-100-55s-cr1.any2ix-coresite.as45177.net (206.72.210.17) 124.146 ms 124.055 ms 124.025 ms
 3 any2ix.coresite.com (206.72.210.251) 132.311 ms 132.278 ms 132.244 ms
 4 180.240.190.189 (180.240.190.189) 313.164 ms 313.137 ms 313.104 ms
 5 180.240.190.110 (180.240.190.110) 317.134 ms 317.101 ms 341.352 ms
 6 61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69) 325.396 ms 308.862 ms 308.835 ms
 7 61.94.171.70 (61.94.171.70) 325.610 ms * 342.019 ms
 8 xxxxxx 343.788 ms 374.809 ms 385.785 ms
 9 xxxxx 1167.034 ms !H 2967.406 ms !H *
atm I'm not interesting to purchase NZ VPS, I post this just for your information.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 3, 2014)

Are you in Indonesia? Latency to there seems incredibly bad from almost everywhere except Singapore to be honest.

For what it's worth my upstream provider is connected at Layer 2 level in CoreSite/LA and at LINX in London, and might be adding something in Hong Kong soon as well so I expect Asia connectivity should improve. I can't say anything about Indonesia though because from what I have seen connectivity there is particularly bad in essentially all cases unfortunately.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 3, 2014)

Oliver you are truly a legend.


But one thing i think its a bit sad that i get lower latency to NZ then to SYD.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheers @AutoSnipe

Where are you located to get that result?


----------



## trewq (Nov 3, 2014)

AutoSnipe said:


> Oliver you are truly a legend.
> 
> 
> But one thing i think its a bit sad that i get lower latency to NZ then to SYD.


That's a bit weird considering it hits Sydney on the same network @Oliver is on in Sydney.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah the Sydney and Auckland POPs are both with Vibe Communications so latency and performance between them is excellent as it all stays on the same network. In fact I transferred all the ISOs/templates earlier and saw about 700mbit from Sydney to Auckland. 

Considering the physical distance the latency between Auckland and Sydney if on the same network is actually surprisingly low:

Sydney Vibe / Auckland Vibe : 23ms

Sydney Vibe / Melbourne SoftLayer : 14ms

Sydney Vibe / Adelaide Colocity : 23ms

Auckland Vibe / Adelaide Colocity : 47ms

Auckland Vibe / Melbourne SoftLayer : 37ms

Melbourne SoftLayer / Adelaide Colocity : 35ms

SoftLayers peering arrangements domestically are still a bit messed up; I think they are bringing everything into their network in Sydney no matter what. I have had a ticket open with them for about 2 weeks about this and some things have improved since so I know they're working on it. Latency might not be great but the network is otherwise fast...


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 3, 2014)

Just gone to check it again, much better locally now...

Here is Traceroutes from Sellicks Beach, Adelaide..


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user>tracert auckland-lg.ransomit.com.au

Tracing route to auckland-lg.ransomit.com.au [163.47.21.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    16 ms    16 ms    18 ms  lo0.bng1.adl2.on.ii.net [150.101.32.31]
  3    17 ms    16 ms    15 ms  ae8.cr1.adl6.on.ii.net [150.101.33.214]
  4    27 ms    28 ms    25 ms  ae0.cr1.adl2.on.ii.net [150.101.33.2]
  5   137 ms    72 ms   101 ms  ae1.cr1.mel4.on.ii.net [150.101.33.40]
  6    25 ms    23 ms    26 ms  ae0.cr1.mel8.on.ii.net [150.101.33.11]
  7    51 ms    39 ms    36 ms  as45177.melbourne.megaport.com [103.26.71.43]
  8    60 ms    59 ms    59 ms  163.47.21.1
  9    60 ms    60 ms    59 ms  163.47.21.11

Trace complete.

C:\Users\user>tracert adelaide-lg.ransomit.com.au

Tracing route to adelaide-lg.ransomit.com.au [119.252.16.33]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     3 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    15 ms    16 ms    16 ms  lo0.bng1.adl2.on.ii.net [150.101.32.31]
  3    15 ms    16 ms    16 ms  ae8.cr1.adl6.on.ii.net [150.101.33.214]
  4    15 ms    15 ms    16 ms  as9297.sa.ix.asn.au [218.100.54.11]
  5    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  g0-2.bdr1.dc2.colocity.com [119.252.0.57]
  6    17 ms    17 ms    22 ms  g1-1.c45.dc1.colocity.com [119.252.0.94]
  7    15 ms    15 ms    17 ms  ge-1-1.dist.dc1.colocity.com [119.252.31.242]
  8    15 ms    16 ms    15 ms  103.25.57.4
  9    16 ms    17 ms    20 ms  adl1.ransomit.com.au [119.252.16.33]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\user>tracert melbourne-lg.ransomit.com.au

Tracing route to melbourne-lg.ransomit.com.au [168.1.71.36]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    16 ms    34 ms    15 ms  lo0.bng1.adl2.on.ii.net [150.101.32.31]
  3    23 ms    17 ms    15 ms  ae8.cr1.adl6.on.ii.net [150.101.33.214]
  4    46 ms    40 ms    35 ms  ae4.br1.syd7.on.ii.net [150.101.33.34]
  5    35 ms    38 ms    37 ms  ae0.br1.syd4.on.ii.net [150.101.33.14]
  6    45 ms    35 ms    40 ms  36351.syd.equinix.com [202.167.228.110]
  7    37 ms    36 ms    35 ms  ae7.bbr02.eq01.syd02.networklayer.com [50.97.19.
61]
  8    42 ms    70 ms    53 ms  ae0.bbr02.nd01.mel02.networklayer.com [50.97.19.
65]
  9    38 ms    39 ms    39 ms  ae6.dar01.mel01.networklayer.com [50.97.19.77]
 10    46 ms    39 ms    39 ms  po1.fcr01b.mel01.networklayer.com [168.1.118.135
]
 11    39 ms    38 ms    40 ms  168.1.71.36-static.reverse.softlayer.com [168.1.
71.36]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\user>tracert sydney-lg.ransomit.com.au

Tracing route to sydney-lg.ransomit.com.au [103.25.58.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  lo0.bng1.adl2.on.ii.net [150.101.32.31]
  3    17 ms    15 ms    16 ms  ae8.cr1.adl6.on.ii.net [150.101.33.214]
  4    36 ms    35 ms    47 ms  ae4.br1.syd7.on.ii.net [150.101.33.34]
  5    34 ms    36 ms    34 ms  as45177.sydney.megaport.com [103.26.68.13]
  6    35 ms    39 ms    36 ms  sydney-lg.ransomit.com.au [103.25.58.100]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\user>
```


----------



## sv01 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, I'm in Indonesia 



Oliver said:


> Are you in Indonesia? Latency to there seems incredibly bad from almost everywhere except Singapore to be honest.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 4, 2014)

sv01 can you compare/try some of my other locations?

I think on the SoftLayer network the Melbourne one might be best for you:

http://melbourne-lg.ransomit.com.au/

Would be interesting to compare...


----------



## imperio (Nov 4, 2014)

It appears that auckland to auckland traffic exchanges via sydney.You may need to optimize.


traceroute to 163.47.21.11 (163.47.21.11), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  103.6.146.97 (103.6.146.97)  1.430 ms  1.401 ms  1.379 ms
2  int-fc.hddc.as24466.hd.net.nz (103.2.123.186)  1.348 ms  1.319 ms  1.295 ms
3  as18015.cust.bdr01.akl05.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.203.78)  1.256 ms  1.025 ms  1.095 ms
4  ten-0-3-0-767.bdr01.akl05.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.203.77)  1.037 ms  1.033 ms  1.022 ms
5  ten-0-2-0-3.cor01.alb01.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.202.88)  25.187 ms  25.166 ms  25.158 ms
6  ten-0-0-0-2.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.199.116)  25.019 ms ten-0-3-0-2.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.202.85)  24.895 ms  24.878 ms
7  ten-1-1-0.bdr03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.116)  24.333 ms  24.502 ms ten-2-1-0.bdr03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.192.43)  24.461 ms
8  45177.syd.equinix.com (202.167.228.173)  24.273 ms  24.417 ms  24.764 ms
9  163.47.21.1 (163.47.21.1)  25.939 ms  25.879 ms  25.878 ms
Reverse:


```
traceroute to 103.6.146.97 (103.6.146.97), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  163.47.21.1 (163.47.21.1)  0.199 ms  0.144 ms  0.204 ms
2  vocus1.ape.nzix.net (192.203.154.123)  23.872 ms  23.785 ms  23.747 ms
3  ten-0-7-0-2.cor01.alb01.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.202.68)  24.610 ms  24.632 ms  24.643 ms
4  ten-0-1-0.bdr01.akl05.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.202.89)  24.219 ms  24.263 ms ten-2-2-0.bdr01.akl05.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.202.43)  24.293 ms
5  as18015.cust.bdr01.akl05.akl.VOCUS.net.nz (114.31.203.78)  25.356 ms  25.700 ms  26.043 ms
6  int-fc.hddc.as24466.hd.net.nz (103.2.123.186)  26.402 ms  25.481 ms  25.497 ms
7  int.hddc.as24466.hd.net.nz (103.2.123.185)  24.736 ms  24.937 ms  24.898 ms
8  103.6.146.97 (103.6.146.97)  25.482 ms * *
```


----------



## Oliver (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks, @imperio I take it that first traceroute is from a system on AS24466? I will notify my provider and they'll likely have it fixed within 48 hours.


----------



## imperio (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, my source is on AS24466.Btw HE + Cogent transit and linx + any2 + nzix peerings are the final upstreams for auckland pop or there will be additional upstream providers.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 4, 2014)

I believe VIBE Communications are always looking at improving their network.

LINX only came up shortly before I signed up with them. I am not the network operator so can't promise anything on that front but I do recall hearing something about possible connectivity at HKIX at some point in the future as well which should help for Asia-connectivity.


----------



## imperio (Nov 4, 2014)

Vibe is using additionally gtt + aapt transit for your sydney pop thats why i asked.

You can also update geolocation information for 163.47.21.0/24 if not already submitted for update.

I will order


----------



## Oliver (Nov 4, 2014)

@imperio can you test that route you did from the other NZ provider again please? The issue should be resolved according to email I just got from the NOC. They are on the ball. ;-)


----------



## imperio (Nov 4, 2014)

Confirmed.


```
traceroute to 163.47.21.11 (163.47.21.11), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  103.6.146.97 (103.6.146.97)  0.901 ms  0.869 ms  0.839 ms
2  vibe.ape.nzix.net (192.203.154.59)  1.110 ms  1.083 ms  1.049 ms
3  * * *
4  * * *
5  * * *
6  * * *
```


```
PING 163.47.21.11 (163.47.21.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 163.47.21.11: icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=1.50 ms
64 bytes from 163.47.21.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=1.39 ms
64 bytes from 163.47.21.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=2.28 ms
64 bytes from 163.47.21.11: icmp_seq=4 ttl=61 time=1.41 ms
```


----------



## Oliver (Nov 4, 2014)

Much better. Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2014)

Absolutely bloody brilliant mate. About damn time someone offered us something affordable down here!


----------



## Oliver (Nov 7, 2014)

I think things in NZ are going to get a bit of a shake up at the lower level anyway now thanks to two recent service launches there:

1. http://www.intellipath.co.nz/

2. http://www.akl-ix.nz/

Both positive steps for NZ and the region.


----------

